# Clean US Strat in Montreal: $550



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice to see these deals still exist. Won't last long. Watch for it in the coming days @ $1500 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Already gone!!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, that was a steal....


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Way underpriced in my opinion- I see MIM guitars going for that much. I didn’t get a chance to see the pics, was it in good shape?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> Way underpriced in my opinion- I see MIM guitars going for that much. I didn’t get a chance to see the pics, was it in good shape?


Yup. From what I can see blowing up the picture above and judging by the case it comes with it looks like and American Standard. If it's clean $1,100 - $1,200 would be a reasonable asking price. MIM's are selling in the $600 range these days.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Way underpriced in my opinion- I see MIM guitars going for that much. I didn’t get a chance to see the pics, was it in good shape?


Yes, both the guitar and case looked immaculate. I'd like to imagine some novice or down-on-their-luck musician stumbling upon it first and getting excited about finding "a real Strat" within budget. Like I said though, don't be surprised to see it again soon at a grossly inflated price.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Will it be up later today asking $1500 or $1700?


----------



## JivRey (Jul 2, 2016)

If that's the seller that I think, he's a total fraud. Advertises around 20 listings at a time, includes Star Wars toys and train toys in his listings, and in the middle, a guitar and/or a vintage microphone. The content of his listings make it look like the guitar is just an article among others, at an amazing price. Like the guy doesn't really know what he's selling.

He let a few people offer a deposit, set an appointment then all the ads vanishes.

He always post around 5-6am, has around 20 listings, then disappear with all his ads around 10am. So far his pattern make it look like he's an older English man (Walton, Jake, etc), always full name, address and phone number (Bogus of course). He's running his scam every 2 weeks or so. Just be aware this guy makes a living out of scamming people.


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

JivRey said:


> If that's the seller that I think, he's a total fraud. Advertises around 20 listings at a time, includes Star Wars toys and train toys in his listings, and in the middle, a guitar and/or a vintage microphone. The content of his listings make it look like the guitar is just an article among others, at an amazing price. Like the guy doesn't really know what he's selling.
> 
> He let a few people offer a deposit, set an appointment then all the ads vanishes.
> 
> He always post around 5-6am, has around 20 listings, then disappear with all his ads around 10am. So far his pattern make it look like he's an older English man (Walton, Jake, etc), always full name, address and phone number (Bogus of course). He's running his scam every 2 weeks or so. Just be aware this guy makes a living out of scamming people.


Yeah, it was him again. He used the username Wolt Hamilton this time around, and did have a vintage ribbon microphone along with the Strat in the middle of the barbies and Lego 

The joys of Kijiji Montreal...


----------

